# chimney chase leaks into attic



## dadscady (Oct 2, 2010)

I have excessive water damage and mould in my attic on the exterior of the chase and my wall is wet above fireplace.and roofer says he sealed chimney cap as caulking was cracked and he found flashing slightly pulled away and he caulked it as well.This roof was done by Sears 2 years ago and they say the damage is from chimney cap,yet when it rains the water pours form the frame of insert of fireplace not inside fireplace.he said water is traveling along the top of chimney down the inside of chase and found a way to exterior of chase and onto beams and cieling in attic.does this make sence.thr water damage i see in pics is extxsive. does this look like a leaking cap or more like a flashing leak.thanks


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

I have seen multiple leaks due to water seeping through bricks,mortar and the cap.If this is the case it is not the roofers fault(unless stated in contract).It comes down to eliminating the chimney cap and brick as your culprit.You can do this by running a hose just above your chimney at roof level,do not spray side of chimney.Make sure you move your hose back and forth and get all areas above,then run your hose up each side of chimney.You will need someone in the attic observing.If this does not create a leak,you have eliminated your flashings.Next,run your hose from top of chimney make sure you soak the cap and all side really good,mimicing a good rain storm.If it leaks now I would say it would be your cap or sides of your chimney.If possible wrap the upper portion of your chimney,covering cap and sides with poly,tarp or whatever and tape to your flashings at the base of chimney,making sure it is waterproof.Wait for a good rain,or create one and look for leaks.If you have no leaks,then yes it is your cap or sides of chimney 4-sure.It all comes down to process of elimination.Sorry for the long post,but sometimes tracing leaks,takes awhile.Hope this helps.


----------



## dadscady (Oct 2, 2010)

The chimney is not brick,its wood chase with siding.here are pics of chimney and cap. thanks


----------



## FinalSay (Sep 29, 2010)

*Leaking flashing on flue*

The picture is worth a thousand words; this is a very poor flashing installation on this chimney. The flashing should be two pieces; lower piece screw and seal to metal cap over chase and upper part of this flashing is not attached to chimney Second piece of flashing is placed over the lower half and is attached and sealed to the chimney. As your picture shows the lower seal on this one piece flashing has failed, most likely cause by the different movement between chase and chimney. I would address this problem first and see if it corrects all leaking.
Paul
www.finalsay.ca


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

I would use a good silicone to fix gaps around the collar on your chimney as well at the base and any other visible cracks,screws,etc.Use a good flexible silicone such as NP1.My other concern would be where the valleys from the cricket dump into the sidewalls on chimney.Look for any cracks,gaps,etc.:thumbsup:


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

If it still leaks after sealing everything up top,call Sears again and see if they will honor their warranty,which they should,they are usually really good in regards to customer service.


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

What is being vented through that right hand exhaust vent? If it's a gas or WB fireplace, want is the manufacturer and model number (it will be on the ID plate at the FP).


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Mistake #1. Hiring a retail store to do a roof.
Mistake #2. Allowing someone with a caulking gun on the roof to fix a leak.


These stores hire lacky subs to do their jobs. As soon as they close up, usually the warranty is up. Usually a very high dollar price with a bait and switch financing offer.

My bet is that the siding is leaking on the chase.....that is unless the roofers really screwed up a very simple chimney.


----------



## dadscady (Oct 2, 2010)

Sears sent an installer and he said it was the cracked cap but he also said a piece of flashing was pulled backa bit but he fixed it and caulked it good.We heard him hammering something while he was up there so we believe he closed up a flashing leak and is claiming there was no flashing problem just the cracked caulking on the cap.I'm calling to get a roof leak investigator tomorrow for another opinion.|Thanks for your responces.I'll keep posting what the outcome is.


----------



## dadscady (Oct 2, 2010)

Just for the record,all pics i provided were taken by Sears and emailed to me.


----------



## dadscady (Oct 2, 2010)

These are additional pics of the exterior of my chase in the attic.I find it hard to believe this is a leak from my chimney cap as opposed to flashing issue.


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

Like I said,I would be suspicious of the area the valley of your cricket hits the top side of your chimney corners.If not flashed right,it has a potential for disaster.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Here's how those corners should have been done. http://www.albertsroofing.com/Valley%20Details.htm


----------



## dadscady (Oct 2, 2010)

Sears hasn't definitive found the leak but are now saying it Could be the chimney craddle yet they havn't even checked it yet.This is the first time he ever mentioned chimney craddle,and by the way the leak is back again from the rain today,same place.I had to hire an engineer coming friday to find the leak,great warranty Sears has.I have to pay to find a leaking roof on a 2 year old roof with a 5 year warranty.These are pics of what they did on saturday ,caulked cracked caulking around chimney cap and flashing around chimney.Thanks for your responces.I'll keep you up to date.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

I don't see the flashing against the chase. The valley material stops flush with the corner. The chase wasn't wrapped, then the corners weren't wrapped over the non-exiatant housewrap before the corner pieces so all the water hitting the sides gets to the wood. They should have used metal on the corners anyway.
When they start over from scratch, they might get it right. Maybe. :whistling2: They should have had a roofer on the crew, but didn't.


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

Also, the downhill corner of the chase looks to be too close to the valley, which will also make correct flashing both more critical and more difficult.


----------



## dadscady (Oct 2, 2010)

according to my contract they were to put ice shield and membrane around the chimney which is not there in the pics they sent.I have drywall damage on the wall in family room ,bubbling and stains and now Sears is trying to say there may have been a leak prior to their roof installation 2 years ago and that could be the cause yet this all appeared since the water started to leak inside of house 2 weeks ago.they say they will come here on oct. 13 after the engineer I hired sent them an email about her findings which is that the flashing is leaking(at a cost of $500 to me)because Sears basically told me to find and pay someone to fix the leak.I feel this is a breach of contract as they put a new roof on my house and gave me a 5 year warranty and until hiring an engineer they were washing their hands of me.before this roof was installed i had no leak issue ,we just felt that it was time to replace the 15 year old roof so that we wouldn't have to worry about roof issues in the future.i need to correct that I meant chimney saddle not craddle in my earlier posts,I know nothing about roofing thats why i relied on a reputable company like Sears and because of the warranty i thought they would honor in a case like this, boy was i wrong.


----------

